# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Advice on Lighting Switches

## elina2802

Hello again! I'm planning on having LED strip lighting underneath the above benchtop cabinets (which will look like an L shape). I'm trying to decide whether to have the lighting switches as part of an additional switch in the 2x powerpoints, or would it better to include it in the main kitchen light switch (which will house the pendants and downlights)? Just wondering what people think is more useful? Same question with the bathroom sconce above the mirror above the vanity - should it be part of the main light switch or via the powerpoint directly underneath? Thank you!

----------


## Spottiswoode

I much prefer to have my light switches at the light switch point. Having them in an odd location in a power point means one of two things, either you don't use them as it is a pain to go back into the room to turn them off, or if you do use them you need to navigate around what ever is plugged into the power point.

----------


## toooldforthis

I had them in my power points - never found it an issue.
bit like the range hood lighting; 'switch' is at the lighting area.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I had them in my power points - never found it an issue.
> bit like the range hood lighting; 'switch' is at the lighting area.

  I agree with "toooldforthis" 
For "Under-Cabinet" and Bathroom Mirror lighting it is preferable to have the switch near the area being lit.
Otherwise, you will find yourself having to walk back to where the general lighting switch is located - usually near the door to the room - which may become annoying.   

> if you do use them you need to navigate around what ever is plugged into the power point.

  It may be preferable to install a "switch" wall-plate near the Socket-Outlet wall-plate to avoid this. 
Of course, there is no reason (except for an increase in the cost) not to provide two-way switching and provide a switch in BOTH locations!

----------


## elina2802

> I had them in my power points - never found it an issue.
> bit like the range hood lighting; 'switch' is at the lighting area.

  Do you need a separate switch for rangehoods? I just realised I didn't allow for it as I thought the switch was already in the rangehood?

----------


## elina2802

> I agree with "toooldforthis" 
> For "Under-Cabinet" and Bathroom Mirror lighting it is preferable to have the switch near the area being lit.
> Otherwise, you will find yourself having to walk back to where the general lighting switch is located - usually near the door to the room - which may become annoying.  
> It may be preferable to install a "switch" wall-plate near the Socket-Outlet wall-plate to avoid this. 
> Of course, there is no reason (except for an increase in the cost) not to provide two-way switching and provide a switch in BOTH locations!

  By the "switch" wall plate, do you mean another lighting switch? I would probably avoid putting anything else on the splashbacks, as I'm planning on having smoked mirror so want to minimise putting things except for powerpoints on it

----------


## toooldforthis

> Do you need a separate switch for rangehoods? I just realised I didn't allow for it as I thought the switch was already in the rangehood?

  no, you don't
what I was trying to say was the light is controlled where the light is, as opposed to walking to the door/entry of the kitchen.

----------


## FrodoOne

> By the "switch" wall plate, do you mean another lighting switch? I would probably avoid putting anything else on the splashbacks, as I'm planning on having smoked mirror so want to minimise putting things except for powerpoints on it

  OK  

> Do you need a separate switch for rangehoods? I just realised I didn't allow for it as I thought the switch was already in the rangehood?

  The range-hood plugs into a Socket Outlet (usually within the "cupboard" where the range-hood is situated). A normal Socket Outlet does have a switch but it is always turned "on".
You could use one of these "Auto-switched" socket outlets, but they probably cost a bit more than one with a switch. (Clipsal - 2010 - Automatic Single Socket Outlet, 250VAC, 10A )  
(These can also be used for refrigerators and any other item which you do not want to be accidentally switched off.) 
The light in the range-hood operates from a switch on the range hood itself or when the range-hood is pulled out - or both.

----------


## Prados

> Hello again! I'm planning on having LED strip lighting underneath the above benchtop cabinets (which will look like an L shape). I'm trying to decide whether to have the lighting switches as part of an additional switch in the 2x powerpoints, or would it better to include it in the main kitchen light switch (which will house the pendants and downlights)? Just wondering what people think is more useful? Same question with the bathroom sconce above the mirror above the vanity - should it be part of the main light switch or via the powerpoint directly underneath? Thank you!

  It depends... how often you are going to use it? every day? party time only? at night to light up your kitchen a little bit, some people wake up 3 times per night to have a glass of water... Is it a feature or additional lighting?... 
What if you decide to replace it with a different color/brightness, how easy it can be replaced without damaging anything or calling electrician and paying extra $100-200 to rewire your light strip? 
My preference would be:
1. Easy replacement (as some LED will last 10 years, others 3-5 years or less...) to a similar product
2. Easy to turn on and off (personally I hate powerpoints/socket outlets with the 3rd switch in the middle, fingers must be too big :Biggrin:  or when switch is somewhere inside your cabinets - what a nice idea to hide it from everyone :Biggrin: ) 
3. Location of switches. (if your kitchen has 2 entrances/exits, so why not to have switches on both "ends"? Or would you prefer to walk with the torch at night time? :Biggrin: By the way, *you can install not 2, but even 3 switches for your LED strip lighting* *located at 3 different places*, for ease of use. It will cost you more, because it obviously takes more time to wire it up and a bit more cabling.)

----------

